# 2009 MTV movie awards



## Shippingr4losers (Jun 1, 2009)

*MTV Music Awards (or the Bruno's landing controversy)*

Bruno lands on Eminem

What seemed like a dull night involving Andy Sandberg and some 100,000+ rabid Twilight fans turns out to be something of a shocker to the entertainment industry. Bruno Cohen, not only comes out in a flying assless angel costume, he lands on Eminem. Eminem, obviously upset, bats the sap off of his face and leaves along with his posse.

The biggest question of tonight of whether it was staged or real? What do I think?

Does it matter? It was hilarious!


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 1, 2009)

oh that shit is ridiculous!  

I don't know how to feel though, especially if they are disrespecting rappers? are they disrespecting white rappers cause they are white?  I'm not a big m&m fan, but still, do people need to be humiliated like that?


----------



## stardust (Jun 1, 2009)

I didn't watch it, but I heard about it.

And of course it was staged. Most things at events like that are planned to the finest detail, silly seemingly impromptu stunts, too.


----------



## Bushin (Jun 1, 2009)

RetroElectro said:


> I didn't watch it, but I heard about it.
> 
> And of course it was staged. Most things at events like that are planned to the finest detail, silly seemingly impromptu stunts, too.



I completely agree with this.

With the new "Bruno Movie" soon due for release, it was a perfect publicity stunt. Cohen is a very smart business man - he saw an opportunity for free worldwide media exposure, and ceased upon it. Everything in hollywood-TV land is fake after all.


----------



## Munak (Jun 1, 2009)

Oh, man, I surely will be pissed if someone did that to me, staged or not. 

I think I'll watch it when it comes here, if it comes here. >_<


----------



## -Dargor- (Jun 1, 2009)

Overreacted much tho.

Eminem made himself look like a drama queen when he stormed out of the place rather than taking it like a man, have his goons move him, have a good laugh, keep on with the show.

That was so funny 



> Haha this is great. Eminem loves to dish out the haterade on Jessica Simpson and Britney Spears, but when someone tries to mock him, he storms out like a baby. This gangster image these rappers try to uphold is hilarious.
> 
> By the way, how impressive is the wire work when *they dropped Bruno’s crotch DIRECTLY on Eminem’s head in the middle of a crowded audience? They must have practiced it a while to get it perfect*.


----------



## beads (Jun 1, 2009)

Definitly staged, good acting on Eminem's part.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 1, 2009)

beads said:


> Definitly staged, good acting on Eminem's part.



he should get an Oscar for that shit cuz he genuinely looked pissed


----------



## Sen (Jun 1, 2009)

Oh wow 

I think it was probably practiced too though given how he landed and all so perfectly there   Then again it would be pretty funny if that was just a coincidence.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 1, 2009)

a rapper from an overtly anti-gay rap community staging a gay act ?  hmmm, i don't buy that.


----------



## Xyloxi (Jun 1, 2009)

Narutosimpson has a good point, but it does look staged, on Sacha Baron Cohen's point.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 1, 2009)

This is set up...from Sasha Cohen's end. I doubt MM agreed to have crotch put in his face.

Besides, his whole act revolves around the other person not knowing about the stunt or act, like his "Ali G" show.


----------



## Silvermateus (Jun 1, 2009)

Eminem is such a lil girl  You have to be able to take a bit of mockery if your gonna dish out fucking shitloads like he does


----------



## Al-Yasa (Jun 1, 2009)

poor eminem


----------



## Pilaf (Jun 1, 2009)

narutosimpson said:


> oh that shit is ridiculous!
> 
> I don't know how to feel though, especially if they are disrespecting rappers? are they disrespecting white rappers cause they are white?  I'm not a big m&m fan, but still, do people need to be humiliated like that?



Maybe he's disrespecting Eminem because Eminem is a bigoted, homophobic, drug abusing, small minded, woman hating idiot who spews hate and filth with his music.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 1, 2009)

Pilaf said:


> Maybe he's disrespecting Eminem because Eminem is a bigoted, homophobic, drug abusing, small minded, woman hating idiot who spews hate and filth with his music.



Correct me if i'm wrong but didn't Eminem perform with Elton John(who's gay if you didn't know) a few years ago?


----------



## Pilaf (Jun 1, 2009)

Chibaku Tensei said:


> Correct me if i'm wrong but didn't Eminem perform with Elton John(who's gay if you didn't know) a few years ago?



Correct me if I'm wrong but doesn't he spew some hate mongering bullshit every time he opens his ever fucking ignorant mouth? I don't give two fucks WHO he performed with. It was a PR move, pure and simple.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 1, 2009)

Staged or not, it made for quality comedy


----------



## T4R0K (Jun 1, 2009)

The fact we don't get to discern Eminiem's face while his leaving leaves me to think he was laughing.

Staged, yup.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jun 1, 2009)

It's staged,but funny to see.:ho

*Have to watch the entire show(missed so much).*


----------



## MacGyver (Jun 1, 2009)

people r already selling t-shirts of this


----------



## Silvermateus (Jun 1, 2009)

ive got mined ordered! Cant wait to put it on <3


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 1, 2009)

I put my moneys on staged. Eminem's matured (probably) and is well known for his homophobia so it only makes sense that he'd play along.

Probably.


----------



## Godot (Jun 1, 2009)

Of course Cohen staged it. He does this shit all the time. But i don't think Eminem was aware of this stunt though


----------



## davidpliskin (Jun 1, 2009)

I knew one could be an "ass clown" but to be "ass clowned" kind of sheds new light on it. Two thumbs up to Sasha.


----------



## LayZ (Jun 1, 2009)

-Dargor- said:


> Overreacted much tho.
> 
> Eminem made himself look like a drama queen when he stormed out of the place rather than taking it like a man, have his goons move him, have a good laugh, keep on with the show.
> 
> That was so funny





Silvermateus said:


> Eminem is such a lil girl  You have to be able to take a bit of mockery if your gonna dish out fucking shitloads like he does


Yeah, I'm sure you guys would've just laughed it off.  Laughing is the normal reaction to have when someone's ass in your face. If you feel uncomfortable and leave, you're just a drama queen. 

Eminem takes unnecessary shots and mocks people all the time.  But he doesn't *actually physically* assaults them.  If you want go at him, make a skit with a look-a-like or something.  But saying he can't take what he dishes out isn't valid here IMO.  Come on, that shit was technically sexual assault. 

I don't think Eminem is above being mocked or anything like that.  Just do it in a way where you're not invading the dudes personal space. I'm just saying, most people wouldn't be cool with a stranger's ass in their face.


----------



## Silvermateus (Jun 1, 2009)

pfft, i wouldnt care, not as if i have to stick my dick in it or something, i would laugh it off xD


----------



## Hand Banana (Jun 1, 2009)

Pilaf said:


> Maybe he's disrespecting Eminem because Eminem is a bigoted, homophobic, drug abusing, small minded, woman hating idiot who spews hate and filth with his music.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yea he did a song with one gay guy. And after that still spewed homophobic crap. He deserved it imho. But the only way he can play this off is pretend he was in on it. And lie and say he needed to leave early because he had a something planned later on that night


----------



## Peak (Jun 1, 2009)

It was staged of course.

But M&M, needs a fucking award for acting so good.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jun 1, 2009)

Where is Borat,if you need him?

"Very Niiiiiiiiiice."


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 1, 2009)

I like how people think Em is still just as immature as he is when he first came out.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jun 1, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> I like how people think Em is still just as immature as he is when he first came out.



He toned down a bit but he is still the same Em.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 1, 2009)

If this isn't staged he should sue him for sexual assault. Celebrities get a raw deal, if you do something like that to someone on the streets you're going to get handled.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 1, 2009)

He's lucky he pulled this stunt now.  If he had done this to one of the leading rappers 15 years ago...his body would have already been found.  You wouldn't walk away if you did that shit to Death Row.  The rap game has gotten so damn soft.

I wonder what Utah has to say about this...


----------



## Altron (Jun 1, 2009)

found a video albeit not a very good quality of the fiasco


----------



## Adonis (Jun 1, 2009)

Lol, Sylar.

Though I think it was obviously staged, I agree with LayZ if it wasn't. People act like he's a homophobe because he doesn't want a dude's ass in his face; as if that's an everyday reality when interacting with gay people. It's how they say hello. He's a homophobe because of his music.


----------



## BandGeekNinja (Jun 1, 2009)

it really is iffy, the whole darkening of the image as M&M is walking out so you cant see his face is rather suspicious


----------



## santanico (Jun 1, 2009)

I heard about it, I laughed my ass off. I don't even like eminem.


----------



## BluishSwirls (Jun 1, 2009)

It had to be staged lmao, that's quite funny though, even funnier was his reaction.


----------



## kulgan18 (Jun 1, 2009)

Godot said:


> Of course Cohen staged it. He does this shit all the time. But i don't think Eminem was aware of this stunt though



If eminem didnt know about it then that makes it not staged .

Is funny either way.


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 1, 2009)

Aw, the videos have been removed.


----------



## Aokiji (Jun 1, 2009)

Eminem is the best person in the world. I want my children to grow up like him.


----------



## drache (Jun 1, 2009)

completely and utterly staged for everyone's benfit.

Fact is I doubt Eminem is even really homophobic. He's said several times that he's just looking to make money and will say whatever sells.

That so many people do not realize that and the satire in his work I find hilarious.


----------



## lucky (Jun 1, 2009)

narutosimpson said:


> a rapper from an overtly anti-gay rap community staging a gay act ?  hmmm, i don't buy that.



the man performed on stage with elton john and they held hands.


that being said, he definitely wasn't acting pro-rainbow in that 'gay act'.


----------



## Bender (Jun 1, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KomHwx5OU94[/YOUTUBE]


Seriously, you do NOT fuck with Eminem 

PERIOD

Eminem ain't no baby 

How would you feel if some dude pretending to be gay landed on you? Also it's MOVIE awards NOT music awards


----------



## drache (Jun 1, 2009)

here's the take from a staffer at the show:*deviantArt gallery*

I tend to find it believable


----------



## Bender (Jun 1, 2009)

Was gay

All awards were given to Twilight and the show sucked ass

It was a fucking teen bopper gay girl show

Did you guys see it? 

Seriously it just proves my point more that the 2009 MTV awards show shit MTV in general is watched by nothing stupid teen girls. All viewers who watch it (except G's to Gent) are gay.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 1, 2009)

if eminem was part of the joke that's pretty gay dawg.  I wouldn't put another mans ass in my face as part of a joke.


----------



## Bender (Jun 1, 2009)

I agree with NS seriously, that is the exact type of shit that you earn a punch in the face from me.


----------



## Commander Shepard (Jun 1, 2009)

I didn't watch it, but I looked at the awards list online... egads, you're right.  It's a big orgie of Twilight and Disney.  Twilight even beat out The Dark Knight and Hellboy for best fight!


----------



## Al-Yasa (Jun 1, 2009)

I don't find this type of humor pariticularly funny.

i hope eminem sues the dude


----------



## Chee (Jun 1, 2009)

Didn't watch it, since I knew what was gonna happen.

Fail show is fail.


----------



## Bender (Jun 1, 2009)

MoominTroll said:


> I don't find this type of humor pariticularly funny.
> 
> i hope eminem sues the dude



I hope he kicks his ass I know I sure would

I don't know why he didn't do it at the awards

Shit, that would've made it much better than seeing Twilight stars ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) asses.

Sacha Boren Cohen lost major points with me for doing that shit.

Fucking ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Rukia (Jun 1, 2009)

Twilight deserved every award it won.  That movie was fucking spectacular.


----------



## Chee (Jun 1, 2009)

Rukia said:


> Twilight deserved every award it won.  That movie was fucking spectacular.



The only fight scene that lasted 15 seconds TOTALLY deserved that Best Fight award.


----------



## Bender (Jun 1, 2009)

You know what pisses me off more than anything about this award show

THEY DIDN'T FUCKING SHOW THE BEST VILLAIN AWARD AND GIVE HEATH LEDGER THE CREDIT HE DESERVED!     

MOTHERFUCKING CUNTS! 




Rukia said:


> Twilight deserved every award it won.  That movie was fucking spectacular.



Better than The Dark Knight? -mad


----------



## Rukia (Jun 1, 2009)

Chee said:


> The only fight scene that lasted 15 seconds TOTALLY deserved that Best Fight award.


Yep.  And Edward and Bella definitely deserved best kiss as well.  It's been a while since I have seen that much chemistry between an Actor and Actress.  Twilight did a fucking awesome job casting.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 1, 2009)

Rukia said:


> Yep.  And Edward and Bella definitely deserved best kiss as well.  It's been a while since I have seen that much chemistry between an Actor and Actress.  Twilight did a fucking awesome job casting.



This has to be sarcasm, I can practically see it coming off the screen.


----------



## Chee (Jun 1, 2009)

Rukia said:


> Yep.  And Edward and Bella definitely deserved best kiss as well.  It's been a while since I have seen that much chemistry between an Actor and Actress.  Twilight did a fucking awesome job casting.



It's going to piss me off when Eddypoo leaves Bella in the next film. I MEAN THEIR ROMANCE IS LIKE THE NEW AGE TITANIC!!!!!111!!!


----------



## Rukia (Jun 1, 2009)

I think we all yearn for true romance like that.  It's probably why the series is so popular.

And for the record, it was easy to detect that the actors were engaged in a real life romance while watching the film.  They were almost too into each other.  The reason their love was so believable is because it turned out to be real.


----------



## Bender (Jun 1, 2009)

Chee said:


> It's going to piss me off when Eddypoo leaves Bella in the next film. I MEAN THEIR ROMANCE IS LIKE THE NEW AGE TITANIC!!!!!111!!!



That's sarcasm right? 

Please don't make me kill you! 

*slowly pulls mini axe out pocket and prepares to axe Chee in the face*


----------



## Chee (Jun 1, 2009)

Yea! Totally! Both RPattz and KStew are probably going to get married in real life!!!!



Blaze of Glory said:


> That's sarcasm right?
> 
> Please don't make me kill you!
> 
> *slowly pulls mini axe out pocket and prepares to axe Chee in the face*



I'm not the owner of the Anti-Twilight FC! That's absurd!


----------



## Overhaul (Jun 1, 2009)

This was the only thing that was worthy of watching at the MTV movie awards.Everything else sucked ballz.


----------



## Mαri (Jun 1, 2009)

Chee said:


> Yea! Totally! Both RPattz and KStew are probably going to get married in real life!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not the owner of the Anti-Twilight FC! That's absurd!



^ Blasphemy!!


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 1, 2009)

twilight sucks and i haven't even seen or read it.

the awards last night were funny as fuck. Loved how Emienm got pissed at all the stupid shit and walked out midway. The orchestra playing "dick in a box" made my night.


----------



## Bender (Jun 1, 2009)

Mariko-Chan said:


> ^ Blasphemy!!



Should I kill her


----------



## Bender (Jun 1, 2009)

They should've called this the Twilight movie awards rather than MTV movie awards 

Not giving Heath Ledger his award earns you a punch in the face from me.


----------



## Chee (Jun 1, 2009)

They really didn't show that? That's really pathetic.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 1, 2009)

I think it was the right call, Chee.  Heath Ledger is the past.  Twilight is the future.


----------



## Chee (Jun 1, 2009)

Twilight >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> The Dark Knight



You are so rite Rukia.


----------



## Bender (Jun 1, 2009)

Rukia said:


> I think it was the right call, Chee.  Heath Ledger is the past.  Twilight is the future.



Nevermind Chee you're off the list 

Rukia want to kill you


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jun 1, 2009)

So was the stunt pulled on Eminem planned or what?


----------



## Chee (Jun 1, 2009)

Probably planned...but Em didn't know about it. :ho


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jun 1, 2009)

Chee said:


> Probably planned...but Em didn't know about it. :ho



dang I'm surprised he didn't kill the guy, Em is a homophobe man.

any articles about Em's response to what happened?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 1, 2009)

-sigh-

The rap game has gotten so fucking soft.  Bruno wouldn't have made it out of the building if he had pulled that shit on Death Row 20 years ago.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jun 1, 2009)

^ ur right.


----------



## Bender (Jun 1, 2009)

Rukia said:


> -sigh-
> 
> The rap game has gotten so fucking soft.  Bruno wouldn't have made it out of the building if he had pulled that shit on Death Row 20 years ago.



Would love to see Bruno's reaction if he pulled that shit off on Suge Knight


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 1, 2009)

twilight won best movie? what the fuck?

did guys actually vote in these awards?


----------



## Chee (Jun 1, 2009)

~Gesy~ said:


> twilight won best movie? what the fuck?
> 
> did guys actually vote in these awards?



I was gonna vote for TDK, but you had to sign up for MTV.com and I didn't wanna deal with it.


----------



## Bender (Jun 1, 2009)

~Gesy~ said:


> twilight won best movie? what the fuck?



IF so they must all be gay  

But judging by the overwhelming vote I wouldn't be surprised if they rigged the voting. however, nowadays I can picture the only people who go to MTV are chicks since everything on that channel sucks ass.


----------



## T7 Bateman (Jun 1, 2009)

lol. I saw this. I was like wth. It had to be staged.


----------



## Vanity (Jun 1, 2009)

I personally feel like it was staged. If not, it's really ridiculous that he just happened to land on Eminem of all people...with his ass in his face no less.


----------



## ez (Jun 1, 2009)

Rukia said:


> Twilight deserved every award it won.  That movie was fucking spectacular.



i'm afraid the movie is too good for me to watch. i might lose my eyesight from witnessing sheer cinematic majesty at display. 

no i did not watch mtv movie awards...come to think of it i don't think i ever watched any of their award shows in their entirety


----------



## Vanity (Jun 1, 2009)

No I didn't watch it.

Twilight really won that many awards though? o_O What was the competition?

Seriously, what other movies was it up against?


----------



## Koi (Jun 1, 2009)

Awh, I remember watching this shit in middle school too.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 1, 2009)

Twilight beat TDK!? 

Right i wanna smack a twilight fan right now.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 1, 2009)

Chibaku Tensei said:


> Twilight beat TDK!?
> 
> Right i wanna smack a twilight fan right now.



Smack Chee. She probably doublevoted. 

My sister bought the Twilight DVD>


*Spoiler*: __ 



I urinated on it.


----------



## hustler's ambition (Jun 1, 2009)

It was the funniest shit I've watched in the past month. :rofl


----------



## Platinum (Jun 1, 2009)

Pretty much that entire show was shit with the massive Twilight fangirling going on.

But that part was rather funny but it looked staged .


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 1, 2009)

@people pissed off at Sacha.


----------



## Xion (Jun 1, 2009)

IT WAS STAGED!

Everyone with brains can practically see that and ALL the industry insiders are saying it.

Money goes a long way and Eminem is a master at manipulating people.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 1, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Would love to see Bruno's reaction if he pulled that shit off on Suge Knight



the stunt wouldn't have even happened...and if by some miracle it did, the awards would have ended right there, in blood.


----------



## Xion (Jun 1, 2009)

I didn't even see Twilight and I already know it sucked ass.

The MTV Movie Awards should just call themselves the Tween Razzies as only the shittiest of movies seem to win.

All it is, is a giant melodramatic commercial filled with tween stars and fangirls circlejerking each other.

Actually that last part doesn't sound too bad.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 1, 2009)

Can you imagine even being there?

You'd go deaf from all the screaming fangirls.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 1, 2009)

Xion said:


> IT WAS STAGED!
> 
> Everyone with brains can practically see that and ALL the industry insiders are saying it.
> 
> Money goes a long way and Eminem is a master at manipulating people.



the real comedy gold is listening to how they'd convince MM to put another mans balls on his chin 

THATS the clip i wanna see.


----------



## Xion (Jun 1, 2009)

JB the Jedi said:


> So was the stunt pulled on Eminem planned or what?



Of course it was. When advertisers pay that much money to masturbate to lolita dollars you can bet everything is planned and staged to a fucking tee.


----------



## Xion (Jun 1, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> the real comedy gold is listening to how they'd convince MM to put another mans balls on his chin
> 
> THATS the clip i wanna see.



I'd do more than that for ten million more dollars in album sales.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 1, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Would love to see Bruno's reaction if he pulled that shit off on Suge Knight



Suge would go through with it.

Last i heard of him he was broke :ho


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Jun 2, 2009)

Rukia said:


> Twilight deserved every award it won.  That movie was fucking spectacular.



The troll is strong in this one 



Chee said:


> It's going to piss me off when Eddypoo leaves Bella in the next film. I MEAN THEIR ROMANCE IS LIKE THE NEW AGE TITANIC!!!!!111!!!



Lol I can't wait. Needs moar Jacob.

...not that I know what happens in that series or anything



Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> The orchestra playing "dick in a box" made my night.



Agreed, that was epic

But yea the skits and shit were funny. The awards themselves...eh. 

Plus Hayden Panetierre rapping made me want to fuck the shit out of her. Is that weird?


----------



## Chee (Jun 2, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Smack Chee. She probably doublevoted.
> 
> My sister bought the Twilight DVD>
> 
> ...



Hell yes Martial! The hate is strong in this one. :ho


----------



## Munak (Jun 2, 2009)

Damn, I actually wished I was drunk and not really remembering things well, but Twilight actually won teh shiznit? 

Gonna eat cake, I suppose.


----------



## Mullet_Power (Jun 2, 2009)

Pilaf said:


> Maybe he's disrespecting Eminem because Eminem is a bigoted, homophobic, drug abusing, small minded, woman hating idiot who spews hate and filth with his music.



The trolls win when you take them serious.


----------



## Chee (Jun 2, 2009)

Megatonton said:


> Damn, I actually wished I was drunk and not really remembering things well, but Twilight actually won teh shiznit?
> 
> Gonna eat cake, I suppose.



Cake is a lie.


----------



## Supa Swag (Jun 2, 2009)

Rukia said:


> -sigh-
> 
> The rap game has gotten so fucking soft.  Bruno wouldn't have made it out of the building if he had pulled that shit on Death Row 20 years ago.



lol

Dr. Dre would have been slobbing in Bruno's bootyhole


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 2, 2009)

Supa Swag said:


> lol
> 
> Dr. Dre would have been slobbing in Bruno's bootyhole



only thing Tupac woulda put in that ass is his foot or his neener


----------



## Ziko (Jun 2, 2009)

Some funny sketches like always, and I love Andy Samberg.
But Twilight winning like 80% of the awards? No freaking way! The movie didn't even get good reviews at first! I was actually pissed after seeing it, and I still am. The movie only get's it's awards because of the damn male actor...


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jun 2, 2009)

Ahaha, and the way he landed with his stuff all in Eminem's face, that was fantastic. So was the way he just spun around at the end too. I vaguely wanted Ironman or SM to win though. Or maybe Hellboy for best fight. >.>; This does remind me that I want to see Wanted.


----------



## Chee (Jun 2, 2009)

Ziko said:


> Some funny sketches like always, and I love Andy Samberg.
> But Twilight winning like 80% of the awards? No freaking way! The movie didn't even get good reviews at first! I was actually pissed after seeing it, and I still am. The movie only get's it's awards because of the damn male actor...



Only gets its awards because of its huge fanbase of idiotic shallow teenaged girls.


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 2, 2009)

of course...twilight won EVERYTHING. that was extremely annoying. gosh...stupid fangirls.

besides that, it was really funny oveerall. i just didn't like the hayden swearing scene. it just seemed wrong. the winner of the WTF award was so funny though.

the eminem part washard to watch. i felt sorry for him. they just embaressed him (again?). and after he's only just come back.

loved the transformers parts, but they didn't mention star trek enough though. the film was so cool.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 2, 2009)

I really think M&Ms are tasty.


----------



## Darc (Jun 2, 2009)

Twilight wasn't horribly awful for the age group it targeted but winning all those awards was bullshit, like really.

EM got owned, would not have been as bad if he didn't walk out like a little girl lol.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Jun 2, 2009)

I dare any rapper to step to him with some weak ass rap about the awards, he’ll make them eat their words and wish it was them in that chair at the awards, it would be less embarassing!


----------



## Bender (Jun 2, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Smack Chee. She probably doublevoted.
> 
> My sister bought the Twilight DVD>
> 
> ...



     

  

I love you again MH  

I should do that if my sister ever brings that movie home


----------



## Evilene (Jun 2, 2009)

Supa Swag said:
			
		

> lol
> 
> Dr. Dre would have been slobbing in Bruno's bootyhole



If the rumors are true, he would be rimming it.


----------



## Xion (Jun 2, 2009)

lilmissf-ingsunshine said:


> If the rumors are true, he would be rimming it.



And Dr. Dre says..."BlubBlubBlubBlubBlubBlubBlubBlub......." SLUUUUURP


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jun 7, 2009)

*Attention Duelists! The Bruno/Eminem controversy was all staged!*



			
				Associated Press said:
			
		

> But perhaps the most talked-about video stunt of the week came courtesy of Eminem and Bruno (one of Sacha Baron Cohen's many hilarious alter egos) on the MTV Movie Awards. The notorious skit featured the flamboyant Bruno, dressed as some sort of thong-flaunting cherub and suspended above the A-list audience on Peter-Pan theater wires, suffering a mid-air Spinal Tap-esque malfunction and subsequently plummeting buttocks-first on top of hapless audience member Eminem. Eminem's outrage--reminiscent of his MTV VMAs showdown with instigating puppet Triumph The Insult Comic Dog years ago--seemed genuine enough. (He yelled out, "Are you serious? Get this guy offa me!" before his bodyguards started manhandling poor, half-naked Bruno.) But the fact that Marshall appeared to be miked--along with the fact that he'd had plenty of time to move out of the way before Bruno landed on him--seemed somewhat suspicious.
> 
> Well, a few days later, Eminem indeed revealed that he'd been in on the joke all along. "I'm thrilled that we pulled this off better than we rehearsed it," the self-professed Sacha fan told RapRadar.com. He added that he'd even "laughed for three hours" after he watched the awards show's playback later at his hotel.
> 
> You and the rest of America, Mr. Mathers. Kudos



I guess a majority of the viewers called it right.


----------



## Bender (Jun 7, 2009)

I knew about this for a couple of days when my teacher told me that he had a mic on him since people were able to hear him cursing


----------



## excellence153 (Jun 7, 2009)

Anyone have the video of Andy, Will, and J.J. doing the song about explosions?  That was awesome!


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 7, 2009)

And his sales jumped, staged.


----------



## Undaunted (Jun 8, 2009)

Cool guys don't look at explosions...


----------



## excellence153 (Jun 8, 2009)

Mr. Neil Diamond!

Hahaha, where are we?!


----------



## StrawberryRose (Jun 10, 2009)

I laughed so hard I almost threw up.


----------



## Kalle85 (Jun 10, 2009)

excellence153 said:


> Anyone have the video of Andy, Will, and J.J. doing the song about explosions?  That was awesome!



Here:


----------



## excellence153 (Jun 10, 2009)

Off topic:  That's one epic animation in your sig.

On topic:  I was hoping it would be on Youtube, but nope... fucking Viacom.


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Jun 20, 2009)

I dont mind Twilight. But holy they did not desvere all those awards DX


----------

